# new zealand with mini rex



## Gary (May 18, 2019)

is there any danger to a mini rex doe if bred to a new zealand buck


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 18, 2019)

Yes, the NZ buck will throw large kits that can cause problems for your doe to birth.


----------



## AmberLops (May 18, 2019)

You'd have a good chance of the doe having stuck kits if you breed her to a larger male like Happy Goats said.
You can always breed a smaller buck to a bigger doe though


----------



## Baymule (May 19, 2019)

Yes. Don't do it. Rehome the mini doe and get a NZ doe--and not from the same people that you have been doing business with.


----------



## Gary (May 19, 2019)

unfortunately he got out of his cage twice and was loose with her. the people i got her from told me she had already been bred with larger breeds. i wish i would have known more before doing these things. i got kinda desperate in the moment when i was there. the doe im talking about is also very very aggressive.


----------



## AmberLops (May 19, 2019)

I hope she has a good litter for you then!
She just might do fine 
About her being so aggressive...what kind of aggression? What is it that she's doing?


----------



## Gary (May 19, 2019)

she lundges at me when im in there. i have them in a coop separated by cages and dividers. she has the main area i walk in. she attacks the other doe as soon i take her out. she also tries to attack and pick fights with the other doe thru the cage. she is also trying to dig and chew her way out of the coop


----------



## AmberLops (May 19, 2019)

I'm not sure what you can do about that behavior...
Some of my does get meaner when they want to breed though so that could be the problem too


----------

